# it may be small....



## matttransitconnect

this is my transit connect. finished the conversion around oct and have spent almost everyweekend since away in it. I converted a berlingo before ( that was tiny!) so this is great.

Its slightly smaller than a VW transporter. Not quite as flash as some of the vans on this forum (im always impressed at the quality of the job people do) recently spent a week in the highlands and the van was great, its mostly used for surf/mountainbike trips in south wales, cornwall and devon (give me a knock if you see me about!)


----------



## Kontiki

Looks great, you can always play chess on the floor & furniture on those dark winter nights 
My daughter is thinking about a small camper & something that size would probably work out ok for her.


----------



## kangooroo

Small is Beautiful and I think you've made very good use of the available space.  I have a Renault Kangoo conversion which is even smaller, just like your Berlingo, so I'm always interested in smaller-van conversions.

A topical question at the moment: is it insulated?  

Also, as a DIY conversion/adaptation, did you have any difficulty in insuring it?  (This is an ongoing problem for me when converting a van because I need business use insurance which must also include carriage of own goods - and campervan insurers won't touch me!).


----------



## matttransitconnect

yes fully insulated. Therma-wrap floor walls and ceiling. Loft insulation stuffed in any gap it can be then ply lining and carpet ontop of that.

My van is still classed as a van - the insurance company know there is wooden furniture and carpet in their...however i believe to be classed as a camper on V5 it must have a permanant water store at all times. tesco insurance said wooden racking in a van is nothing unusual so its fine......my berlingo had an engine fire and was written off - insurance paid out fine with camper van interior so i dont think there is a problem.


----------



## kangooroo

Excellent!  This sounds promising.

I think on the V5 a van has to have a cooker, table, seating, wardrobe and fixed bed in order to be classed as a 'camper'.  Mine would have a sink plus jerrican arrangement and bank of lockers to form the bed so similar to yours - but no cooker.


----------



## matttransitconnect

sounds very similar set up...mine is just a camping stove (so officially isnt kept in there....no different to having one in the car when driving on holiday for a camping trip.
tesco were great about it and gave me a very good quote. all my friends who have converted "surf vans" follow the same rule - its no different to a van with wooden racking. surely sleeping in the van means less chance of it being stolen!!!


----------



## biggirafe

v cool, we like


----------



## Firefox

Very nice and looks super cozy too.

I'd always wondered about how those little transits would look when converted. I thought with the slightly higher roof they would make a good base vehicle. 

I'm surprised one of the pro converters hasn't had a go yet. I looked at the NEC show but can't remember any Transit Connects. Maybe someone will get an idea from your van!


----------



## matttransitconnect

yeh i expected to see one at the NEC. I dont know why it hasnt been chosen - small motorhomes seems to be a euro thing with berlingo vans and a Nemo. Havnt seen any others on the road yet either......I sort of like being unique  but it has made a great small base vehicle, the high roof makes it work, its only just smaller than a t4 transporter.


----------



## rach-chavette

love it mate .. great job you have done where do you go on the mountain bike trips mate? my hubby goes to cwmcarn scenic allot


----------



## matttransitconnect

cheers! yeh in south wales most of the time - cwmcarn, afan and glyncorrwg(i think thats spelt right!) spend most weekends in south wales trying to get as much surfing and mountainbiking in until i have to return to good old worcester in the week


----------

